# portsnap fetch on ARM



## balanga (Dec 22, 2017)

Does `portsnap fetch` work on ARM same as on i386?

I'm not sure if I should expect `make install` to work the same on all supported platforms...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2017)

balanga said:


> Does  `portsnap fetch` work on ARM same as on i386?


Why wouldn't it?



balanga said:


> I'm not sure if I should expect  `make install` to work the same on all supported platforms...


https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/committers-guide/archs.html


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 22, 2017)

If the OS boots up and you got the storage space to handle it, there would be no reason for portsnap to not work.


----------

